# Multirolle auf eine Brandunsrute packen ?



## benno74 (25. März 2005)

Hallo !
Ich bin begeisterter Brandungsangler, vorwiegend am Mittelmeer und zwar im Norden Marokko´s. Dies kann ich natürlich nicht so oft ausüben jedoch ist es dieses Jahr wieder soweit, 7 Wochen Brandungsurlaub :q . 

Jetzt zu meiner Frage : 

Ich habe bisher immer nur mit Stationärollen ( DAIWA ) gefischt und wollte es mal mit einer Multirolle ausprobieren. 
Kann ich eine Multirolle an jede x-beliebige Brandungsrute Schrauben oder muss ich auch neue Ruten kaufen ;+ 
Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine Omni Surf Rute von Zebco gekauft (450 cm ), kann ich da eine Multirolle draufpacken ;+ 
Bei der Multirolle hab ich an eine Penn Commander 30 gedacht, jetzt werden viele sagen, die ist zu billig, jedoch möchte ich mir erst eine exklusivere Multirolle kaufen wenn ich das ganze ausprobiert habe.

Über eine (oder mehrere) ausführliche Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen#h 

Schon mal Danke im vorraus !!!#6


----------



## Jetblack (25. März 2005)

*AW: Multirolle auf eine Brandunsrute packen ?*

Willkommen im Board benno74,

Ob Deine neue Zebco multitauglich ist, kann ich so nicht sagen, da ich die Rute nicht kenne. Mach mal einfach folgendes:

Mach einen Biegetest mit montierter Angel (nimm Deine normale Rolle, Schnur, etc) so wie sonst halt auch - ABER jetzt drehst Du die Rute, bis die Rolle oben ist (Multi-konform). Zusätzlich drückst Du die Schnur an der Rolle bis auf 4cm an den Blank. Jetzt bringst Du Spannung auf die Rute, bis Du die gute Biegekurve der Rute erreichst, für die sie ausgelegt ist. Berührt die Schnur irgendwo bei dieser Prozedur den Blank, dann ist die Rute nicht Multitauglich (hat zu wenig Ringe)!

Ich denke nicht, daß Du mit der Commander die gewünschte Wurfweite annähernd erreichend wirst. hast Du jemand, der Dich das Ding mal probewerfen läßt ? Es gibt Alternativen 

Gruß Jetblack

I


----------



## benno74 (25. März 2005)

*AW: Multirolle auf eine Brandunsrute packen ?*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke nicht, daß Du mit der Commander die gewünschte Wurfweite annähernd erreichend wirst. hast Du jemand, der Dich das Ding mal probewerfen läßt ? Es gibt Alternativen
> 
> Gruß Jetblack
> 
> I


 
Danke für deine Ausführung ! Ich werde den Test mal machen #6 

Was kennst du denn für Alternativen zu der Penn Commander ?

Gruß,

Benno74


----------



## Karstein (25. März 2005)

*AW: Multirolle auf eine Brandunsrute packen ?*

Hi Benno,

die Commander eignet sich für Deinen Einsatz auf der Brandungsrute leider überhaupt nicht. Meine Empfehlung wäre eine ABU Ambassadeur der 7000er Serie, welche auch zahlreiche Brandungsangler im Einsatz haben. Da hast einmal eine individuell einstellbare Fliehkraftbremse für die verschiedenen Bleigewichte und eine Schnurführung zum exakten Verlegen der Schnur. Ich werfe mit dieser Rolle schon seit Jahren, hauptsächlich beim Pollack- und Congerangeln in Irland.

Mit ein bisschen Suche findest die Rolle schon ab 110,00€.

Viele Grüße und toitoi bei der Suche

Karsten


----------



## Geraetefetischist (25. März 2005)

*AW: Multirolle auf eine Brandunsrute packen ?*

Hör mal bitte nicht auf die Anstreicher  Sondern auf Leute, die in der Brandung wirklich sowas fischen...

Also eine übliche Brandungsrute hat für die multi eigentlich zuwenig ringe. Und obendrein zu hochstehende. Zum ausprobieren darf die mal herhalten, aber sie wird sich ganz fürchterlich werfen.
Mit etwas Glück findet man ab und an ne 2tlg. Daiwa bei Ebay. Ansonsten wirst Du Dich in GB oder NL umschauen müssen.

Eventuell findet man leichter eine Uptide-Rute, z.B. von shimano, die sollte zum üben besser sein.

Die Commander ist nicht nur instabil, sondern auch werfungeeignet, gib das Geld lieber einem Obdachlosen, das bringt mehr Sinn.

Wenn Du eine Günstige Rolle fürs Brandungsangeln suchst, dann entweder eine Penn 525/535GS oder eine Abu in 6000er grösse. Die Abus sind aber sehr langsam und haben eine Mickerkurbel, dafür einfacher zu finden. Idealerweise hat man da eine schneller übersetzte 6500 ohne schnurführung, und noch besser eine mit Magnetbremse, aber eine normale tuts zur not auch. Vorteil: Gebrauchtrollen kriegt man für dasselbe Geld wieder los.
Noch brauchbar: Daiwa Millionaire 7HT, SL-SH, Shimano speedmaster IIc und IIcfs, und die ganzen richtig Teuren. 
Eine Schnurführung bremst und blockiert eventuell, darauf sollte man besser verzichten.

Für deine Angelgegenden kann man eventuell ne grössere hernehmen, da bietet sich die Penn GS 545 und 555 an, die viele Nogeleute billig bei ebay vertickern.

Das Schraubrädchen neben der Kurbel bleibt OFFEN, auch wenn Dir da zig Anstreicher was anderes erzählen. Ansonsten wird das Öl in den Lagern bei geschätzten 25.000-30.000 Upm unter Druck und dem Zug von 200g Blei mit geschwindigkeiten einer 9mm Pistolenkugel so heiss, dass es verdampft. Die Rolle stinkt dann einmal kurz, und die Lager sind hin. Kostenpunkt für einzelne Lager etwa 15€/Stck, 2 braucht man...
Reicht eigentlich, wenn mir das mal passiert ist, noch mit einseitigen Bronzelagern, da kann man anschliessend die halbe Rolle neukaufen...

Noch besser Fährst Du aber, wenn Du Dir das mal von einem, der es schon kann beibringen lässt. Dann weis man was sache ist. Als autodidakt macht man zuviele Wurffehler anfangs, da ist oft schnell schluss mit lustig. 

Just Monsters
Holger
(der nur noch Penn 525Mag und Daiwa AWTs fischt in der NL-Brandung)


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. März 2005)

*AW: Multirolle auf eine Brandunsrute packen ?*

Die Rute sollte fuer den Anfang auf keinen Fall laenger sein als 12 ft(3,60m).
Mit dem kleinen Raedchen an der Rolle justierst Du die Fliehkraft des Bleies. 

Je nach Gewicht des Bleies und wie schnell die Schnur von der Rolle rasen soll, verstellst Du das Raedchen. Braucht einige Versuche . Die Schnur wird gestoppt wenn das Blei das Wasser beruehrt und dann wieder losgelassen, damit das Blei zum Grund sinken kann. Nach einigen Paruecken und Wurfversuchen , wirst einige Meter weiter mit werfen koennen als mit Stationaerrolle. Ich angel jetzt mit multi seit 1/2 Jahr und traue mir das wirklich nur bei Tageslicht. Nachts habe ich einfach zuviele Paruecken und Schnurverluste.Einige  englische Angelkollegen angeln nur mit Multi. Sind halt damit geboren! Ich muss noch ueben. Habe die Penn GS 535. Wurde Dir aber die Daiwa Millionaire 7HT empfehlen. Weniger Parueckenbildung. Die ABU 6500 Serie wird meist nur zum Witlingangeln benutzt!


----------



## Snake2100 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle auf eine Brandunsrute packen ?*

Hallo ich hab eine frage und zwar kann ich auf jede x bilibige rute ne multi packen?


----------



## maki1980 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle auf eine Brandunsrute packen ?*

würde ich dir zumindest nicht raten.
Es gibt spezielle Ruten die für das Angeln mit der Multi gebaut sind.
Am wichtigesten sind aber die Abstände bei den Ringen.
Diese müssen sehr Eng beieinander stehen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Snake2100 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle auf eine Brandunsrute packen ?*

Ok kennst du den einen midensabstand zwischen den ringen.

und wie viele ringe die rute haben muss?


----------



## xbxmxnn (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle auf eine Brandunsrute packen ?*

Hi,

genau kann man das nicht sagen, es kommt darauf an, dass die Schnur unter Belastung nicht den Rutenblank berührt; wenn die Rute jetzt weicher ist, braucht sie mehr Ringe, ist sie härter, reichen weniger.
Man kann bei einer Rute von vier Metern im Regelfall von einem Spitzenring und sechs bis sieben Laufringen ausgehen, bisweilen auch acht. 
Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du ja mal ein paar 'richtige' Brandungsruten für Multirolle anschauen und gerne testen - sag gern mal bescheid.
Viele Grüße, #h

Dirk / Abumann


----------



## Snake2100 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle auf eine Brandunsrute packen ?*

Hi 

Das war jetzt war für ne Brabdungsrute wie kann ich das den bei einer Spinnrute beurteilen so eine länge zwischen 1,80 und 2,40m mit harten Rückrat und weicherspitze. Und mit 6+1 Ringen.


----------



## heinzrch (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle auf eine Brandunsrute packen ?*

Tip: Gerlinger hat schon seit längerem die Abu 6500 Mag im Angebot. Die kauft bei uns keiner, weil es eben eine genau für den von dir genannten Zweck geschaffene Rolle ist.
(ich hätt schon eine, aber sie hat die Kurbel leider auf der falschen Seite....:q)


----------



## Snake2100 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle auf eine Brandunsrute packen ?*

Danke für den tip aber der bringt mich auch nit weiter.


----------



## surfcasting.de (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle auf eine Brandunsrute packen ?*

Mmh, tut mir leid, mit Spinnruten kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus; aber ich weiß, dass ich irgendwo Beringungsmuster für solche gesehen habe, ich schaue mal, wenn ich sie gefunden habe, melde ich mich.

|wavey:


----------



## Michel81 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle auf eine Brandunsrute packen ?*

ich frage jetzt mal ganz blöd: ist die frage, wie rum man die rute hält nicht geschmackssache? ich war im urlaub mit einer bootsrute und einer multirolle eines belannten unterwegs und habe die rute aus gewohnheit so gehalten, wie es bei einer stationärrole gewohnt ist. es war ein sehr leichtes geschirr, also nicht mit brandungsangeln zu vergleichen.


----------



## xbxmxnn (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle auf eine Brandunsrute packen ?*

Grundsätzlich ist es schon möglich, die Multirolle unter der Rute zu fischen; Cormoran und noch irgendwer (Penn oder WFT vielleicht?) bauen sogar schwerere Rollen, die extra dafür gebaut sind, damit ist die Beringung dann egal.

Wenn die Rolle allerdings auf der Rute gefischt wird, geht es eben darum, dass die Schnur nicht im Drill oder Wurf die Rute berührt, daher so viele Ringe.

Bei kleineren Ködern und Schnurführung kann man durchaus auch die Rolle unten fischen, wobei das Einkurbeln 'andersherum', also rückwärts, sicher gewöhnungsbedürftig ist. Sobald man keine Schnurführung hat, muss die Rolle fast immer oben sein, damit man die Schnur selbst mit dem Daumen sauber verlegen kann. Und wenn die Fische / Gewichte dann noch größer werden, macht es auch wieder Sinn, die Rolle oben zu haben, damit man wieder richtig herum kurbeln kann und mehr Kraft ausüben, gleichzeitig die Bremse bedienen usw.

Passt die Antwort einigermaßen?


----------



## Snake2100 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Multirolle auf eine Brandunsrute packen ?*

Hallo

@ surfcasting das wäre echt nett schon einmal danke.

Nartürlich freu ich mich auf weitere antworten die antworten von euch haben mich schon ein bishen wieter gebracht


----------

